# 19x9.5 Wheels with 255/35/19 Tires



## ShoMpeT (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi,

I was wondering if i can put 19x9.5 ET48 wheels with 255/35/19 tires with stock height. am i going to get any rubbing problem with this setup?

Thanks. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

I feel a primal fear when approaching the curb with my 255/20/30 set, even with 9" wide rims.
In your case curbs may be even more of a problem:
https://www.willtheyfit.com/index.php?w ... offset2=48
Depends on the tires, but a decent rim protector sounds like a must here.


----------



## data1of9 (Sep 28, 2017)

FWIW, I have 19x9.5 ET 45 wheels with 255/35/19's and they fit fine. I did add rim protectors and they have saved me a few times 



ShoMpeT said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if i can put 19x9.5 ET48 wheels with 255/35/19 tires with stock height. am i going to get any rubbing problem with this setup?
> 
> Thanks. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## ShoMpeT (Oct 15, 2018)

WL80 said:


> I feel a primal fear when approaching the curb with my 255/20/30 set, even with 9" wide rims.
> In your case curbs may be even more of a problem:
> https://www.willtheyfit.com/index.php?w ... offset2=48
> Depends on the tires, but a decent rim protector sounds like a must here.





data1of9 said:


> FWIW, I have 19x9.5 ET 45 wheels with 255/35/19's and they fit fine. I did add rim protectors and they have saved me a few times


Thank you guys


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

i would go 1 size up on 9.5J wheel, 265/35R19". :wink:
Tire : Michelin Pilot Super Sport.


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

I put 255/35/19 on mine (Pilot Sport 4Ss which replace the super sport) purely to add 0.5cm additional rim protection to get down my tiny shitty road. Hasn't really helped much, I think the Pilot's have a slightly smaller rim protection 'ridge' than the useless OEM bridgestones... which partially negates the extra width. Though who knows...


----------



## data1of9 (Sep 28, 2017)

The Pretender said:


> i would go 1 size up on 9.5J wheel, 265/35R19". :wink:
> Tire : Michelin Pilot Super Sport.


Stock is 245/35/19 on 19x9 (ET 52) with the TT-RS in the US. So going 255 is 1 size up


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

HI,

I would like to know also. I have a 2017 TTS with the standard TTS alloys on and Hankooks on 245/35/R19. Could I fit 255/35/19 tyres on my TTS? using the same alloys? I see that the only number change is the 255 bit (from 245). What does this actually mean? If you go for the 255/35/R19 the prices from Kwik-fit and Halfords seem cheaper and also open up more tyres.

Bit rubbish on all of this so any help/advice would be great. I too would like a bit more rim protection!

Thanks guys


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

255 x 35 gives you 10mm extra tread width and thus 3.5mm (35%) extra sidewall height.

There's loads of room in the arch. I'm thought about putting on an ET40 to space it out 5mm. I have 255/35/19 PS4S (yet to fit, waiting till i get new alloys) and lowered on MSS about 30mm.

The best stance I've seen is William @ MSS car - on OEM 20s, 275/30, 10mm spacers and dropped about 30mm. But his arches are slightly rolled so that is pushing it. Could sit a bit higher, few mm less spacer or narrower tyre.

I was going to go 265 as pretender says, couple of people have confirmed they fit nicely with ET40/9" or ET45/9.5", problem is tyre prices skyrocket, my 4x PS4s cost be £440 vs £800...


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

ross_t_boss said:


> 255 x 35 gives you 10mm extra tread width and thus 3.5mm (35%) extra sidewall height.
> 
> There's loads of room in the arch. I'm thought about putting on an ET40 to space it out 5mm. I have 255/35/19 PS4S (yet to fit, waiting till i get new alloys) and lowered on MSS about 30mm.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, so on my standard TTS alloys 245/35/R19 which have E9J X19, ET52 stamped on the back of I would be ok to buy tyres that were 255/35/R19 and these would fit on the alloys I already have right???

Sorry for the questions.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Anyone know will the 255/35/19 tyres fit on the standard TTS 245/35/19 rims?


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

stumardy said:


> Anyone know will the 255/35/19 tyres fit on the standard TTS 245/35/19 rims?


You'd need a rim with a minimum 8,5" width


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes they will fit on the rim just fine.

The question is whether the rim will then fit just fine despite the slightly wider tyre. 20s are an option on the TTS (with 255/30 tyres) so you can buy them and fit them just fine as they are both 255 wide and 660 tall when fitted, with the same ET.

Nobody will want to guarantee it for you but you can have high confidence given the above. Worst case you could stick a 5mm spacer on there's loads of room on the outside clearance to the arch.


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

Sorry... "rim protectors"?


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

RobinHelsby said:


> Sorry... "rim protectors"?


----------



## data1of9 (Sep 28, 2017)

RobinHelsby said:


> Sorry... "rim protectors"?


 I was actually referring to these
https://www.alloygator.com/


----------

